# Good Church in Seattle, WA?



## Nse007 (Jun 9, 2007)

Any ideas for good reformed churches in Seattle, WA?


----------



## SRoper (Jun 9, 2007)

I have the same question as I will be visiting my brother in July. He lives near the University of Washington.

You may be interested in this thread:
PCA Church in Seattle Area?


----------



## JTDyck (Jun 9, 2007)

I would highly recommend Tacoma Bible Presbyterian Church. It may be a bit of a drive, depending on what part of Seattle you will be in, but I'm sure you will be blessed by the ministry of Pastor Fisher there.

The building is also home to Western Reformed Seminary.


----------



## Davidius (Jun 10, 2007)

The RPCNA has a congregation in Seattle. You can find more information here.


----------



## Philbeck (Jun 10, 2007)

Wait... there are churches in Seattle?


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 10, 2007)

Philbeck - lol. 

Seriously, though, it depends on what you're looking for when you say "good reformed". There's quite a few churches, but finding one that meets your definition of that may be quite a challenge. 

Anyways, LMK better what you're looking for . . . or if you have questions about specific churches, feel free to PM me, cause I've been to a handful of them. (But I don't want to go dissing other churches in public).


----------



## Nse007 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey S. Roper...when you come to Seattle we should hang out. My Wifey and I'll have you over for dinner.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jun 11, 2007)

If I get accepted to UW (I am *still* waiting for the letter!), then I will probably move to the Redmond area. I am interested in knowing if there are any good reformed baptist churches in the area.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 11, 2007)

We are in Lynnwood which is 15-20 mins North of Seattle. I think our church is Rock Star cool. Especially if you are a student of theology. We have really great Conferences every year with great speakers from WSC and we have Northwest Theological Seminary out of our church so you can audit classes when there is a class you are interested in. 

We have a good mixture of young families and older families. Leaning a little toward the younger side. We have lots of children but we have a few singles also. We are fairly conservative. Not EP but sing at least one Psalm usually every service. Here is our website: http://www.lynnwoodopc.org/home.html


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 11, 2007)

caleb_woodrow said:


> If I get accepted to UW (I am *still* waiting for the letter!), then I will probably move to the Redmond area. I am interested in knowing if there are any good reformed baptist churches in the area.



Trinity Reformed Baptist in Kirkland. It's a sister church to ours. We were there last Lord's Day evening and were blessed by the preaching and fellowship.

http://www.trinityreformedbaptist.com/


----------



## jenney (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey, VictorBravo, do Josh and Danielle Ferguson (et famille) go to your church?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 11, 2007)

jenney said:


> Hey, VictorBravo, do Josh and Danielle Ferguson (et famille) go to your church?



I've not run across them, but we have had some newcomers the past three weeks and I haven't met all of them yet.


----------



## jenney (Jun 11, 2007)

No, no, they'd have been there for years. They were members of my reformed baptist church in Sacramento, CA when they were in their teens and moved up to the SeaTac area after they got married about four or five years ago. They go to a reformed baptist church, but I don't know which one. I thought it might be yours because it is in Tacoma. They might be closer to Seattle or Kirkland. 

You'd like them. Everybody does.  I'm still in tight with their moms. I'll just ask!


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 12, 2007)

jenney said:


> No, no, they'd have been there for years. They were members of my reformed baptist church in Sacramento, CA when they were in their teens and moved up to the SeaTac area after they got married about four or five years ago. They go to a reformed baptist church, but I don't know which one. I thought it might be yours because it is in Tacoma. They might be closer to Seattle or Kirkland.
> 
> You'd like them. Everybody does.  I'm still in tight with their moms. I'll just ask!



There's a RB church in SeaTac - which I think is where Nse currently goes, actually. That might be the one.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.marshillchurch.org/


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 12, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> http://www.marshillchurch.org/


----------



## govols (Jun 12, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


>



From (who we are):
Hence, Mars Hill Church is in favor of good beer (in moderation), great sex (in marriage), and even tattoos (Jesus has one). But our goal must always be love and concern for our friends so that we don’t enjoy our freedom at the expense of their faith.

In this way, we are seeking to simultaneously heed the Bible’s commands to have sound doctrine (1Timothy 4:16; Titus 1:9, 2:1), to love our Christian brothers and sisters (1 Peter 4:8; 1 John 4:7-21), and to avoid unnecessary divisions (Romans 16:17; 1 Corinthians 1:10, 12:25; Titus 3:10).

Interesting...?


----------



## govols (Jun 12, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> http://www.marshillchurch.org/



Scott, in your other thread you were looking for a "diverse" congregation. Well, look no further. More than half are single.


----------



## Nse007 (Jun 12, 2007)

Puddleglum said:


> There's a RB church in SeaTac - which I think is where Nse currently goes, actually. That might be the one.



Nope...no Fergeson family in SeaTac....been at SeaTac for 2 years solid and haven't seen them.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 18, 2007)

My husband and I had the pleasure of meeting Nse and his lovely wife Tamara last Sunday evening. We hope that only singing one psalm last night didn't put you off completely. Sunday mornings are far different because there is no song leader and many times there are 2-3 Psalms. Dave and I hope you will visit again, it was very nice meeting you guys.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Jun 18, 2007)

govols said:


> From (who we are):
> Hence, Mars Hill Church is in favor of good beer (in moderation), great sex (in marriage), and even tattoos (Jesus has one). But our goal must always be love and concern for our friends so that we don’t enjoy our freedom at the expense of their faith.
> 
> In this way, we are seeking to simultaneously heed the Bible’s commands to have sound doctrine (1Timothy 4:16; Titus 1:9, 2:1), to love our Christian brothers and sisters (1 Peter 4:8; 1 John 4:7-21), and to avoid unnecessary divisions (Romans 16:17; 1 Corinthians 1:10, 12:25; Titus 3:10).
> ...



would like to hear what you think is interesting......?


----------



## Scott Shahan (Jun 18, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


>




Let's hear what is wrong with Mars Hill...... Then let's talk about what is wrong with your church.....How does that sound????


----------



## tdowns (Jun 18, 2007)

*Tattoo.....*

What is, "the Jesus has a Tattoo", referring to?


----------

